# General > Sport >  Caithness Diving Club Is Growing - Would You Like To Join Them?

## NewsBot

Sport.Caithness.Org has posted the following article:

*Caithness Diving Club Is Growing - Would You Like To Join Them?*

Caithness Diving Club, based in Thurso, has been providing club facilities, equipment and a focus for recreational, scuba diving around the north of Scotland for approximately 40 years.  The club has about 40 members who dive regularly throughout the year at various dive sites around Caithness and North Sutherland coasts.  ... [Read Full Article]

----------

